# Decoy engagement time?



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

How long can a dog engage a decoy before physically giving out? I realize it depends on the condition of a dog but a dog in good condition, how long? Can one breed GSD, Mal or Dutch go longer than the other?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Some dogs will keep on going and going and going, the decoy will wear out long before the dog does. Some dogs will eventually let go on their own if the decoy just stands still completely passive... with some dogs this might take over an hour before they finally let go, but they would gladly go longer if the decoy continued to fight them.

Don't know any actual numbers, don't know anyones ever tried to work a dog to that level of exhaustion, I'm sure its not safe for the dog to do so.

Weather also has alot to do with it. I've also seen ALOT of dogs that are worn out in 20 minutes working in Florida heat. They will continue to work, but you can see their grip and hardness of the bite start to diminish.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ken, the Mals and dutch shepherds will work much longer than the GSD.


It don't take the GSD long to get the job DONE.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Ken, the Mals and dutch shepherds will work much longer than the GSD.
> 
> 
> It don't take the GSD long to get the job DONE.


HA,HA,HA! :roll:


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Honestly it depends on the dog, their drive level, the temperature, and their level of endurancel. Mals/Dutchies can generally go a little longer than GSD's, just working period. But, if the Mal/Dutchie is not conditioned and the Shepherd is, then it does not really matter. Dogs with longer muzzles (i.e..GSD's, Mals, Dutchies, Dobes), will in most cases (99% I would think there is almost always an exception to a rule) out last those with shorter muzzles (i.e.. Rotties, Corso's, Boxers, etc..). Some dogs with tremendously high drive, will work themselves into the grave if you don't govern them. There are a lot of factors. The best advice is to make sure that you know your dog and don't over do it. A dog that is gradually conditioned to longer bite/fight scenarios will stay with the fight longer. If the dog is fresh and conditioned properly, the decoy will shut down long before the dog will in one continuous fight. Hence the new tag phrase on my shirt, "Decoy till you puke!":lol: Seriously though, I have done it and the dog although tired wasn't amused and wasn't ready to give up. ~Justin


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the better question isn't with the physical body, but rather the mental aspect of the dog. Some working dogs can be in great physical shape and become a lost cause within minutes. The stress that a young puppy goes through and the developmental bite work stages that it works in, help to prepare it for future "combat" with the decoy/helper. It is also important that the young dog feel "safe" with the handler. The handler acting as a coach can help most dogs overcome stress and fear. The mental element makes anything a winner or loser.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I think it also can be proportional to the amount of "combat" the dog is willing to take. Some certainly more than others. 

DFrost


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Longest I’ve ever worked was a Tervuren that we were doing “self out” work with. The first out took 20 minutes… the second 34. I was using a chain link fence to say upright with this dog… pulled every muscle in my back that day! #-o


----------

